# 211 K "No Info Available" Glitch!!



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I am not seeing this posted anywhere on DBS, but this has been an ongoing issue with me. And it brings up nightmares from several years back when I had this same issue with my former 811 before upgrading to the 211k. I am getting the "No Info Available" message on the EPG approx 30 minutes to 1 hour out. The only way I can get the guide updated is to force a guide download, which as everyone knows, takes or feels like it takes forever. This is happening every couple of days or so. In the last 3 weeks, I have had both 211k's replaced by Dish, I have had the SAT re-pointed, connections checked, etc.
Just now, in our main viewing room, that 211k is showing this glitch & I just turned on & checked the other 211k receiver, but it's not having the problem. Again, both are new 211k's & both are set to download the program info at 3:00 AM & we keep both off at night.
This is crazy & ridiculous & even Dish 2nd Tier Techs don't have a clue & give me the old "we show no incidences of this being previously reported by anyone" line.
Does anyone have any ideas? I've been with Dish for 17 years, but this is actually making me re-think my provider choice. BTW, it shouldn't matter, but I am on the 1000.2 Western Arc.

Ken


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I would swap the receivers and see if the problem stays in the room. If so, maybe there is a problem with the line being run to that room or some other room specific issue.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

khearrean said:


> I am not seeing this posted anywhere on DBS, but this has been an ongoing issue with me. And it brings up nightmares from several years back when I had this same issue with my former 811 before upgrading to the 211k. I am getting the "No Info Available" message on the EPG approx 30 minutes to 1 hour out. The only way I can get the guide updated is to force a guide download, which as everyone knows, takes or feels like it takes forever. This is happening every couple of days or so. In the last 3 weeks, I have had both 211k's replaced by Dish, I have had the SAT re-pointed, connections checked, etc.
> Just now, in our main viewing room, that 211k is showing this glitch & I just turned on & checked the other 211k receiver, but it's not having the problem. Again, both are new 211k's & both are set to download the program info at 3:00 AM & we keep both off at night.
> This is crazy & ridiculous & even Dish 2nd Tier Techs don't have a clue & give me the old "we show no incidences of this being previously reported by anyone" line.
> Does anyone have any ideas? I've been with Dish for 17 years, but this is actually making me re-think my provider choice. BTW, it shouldn't matter, but I am on the 1000.2 Western Arc.
> ...


I'm on western arc as well [1000.4] and have been getting this off and on for the last few months it seems. [ about twice a week]

I only have one 211k, so nothing to compare it against.

It is irritating as hell, but I went through the "top of the hour pixellation" glitch for almost a year [ it is fixed now] and techs came out a couple of times, then said they couldn't help me anymore, so I was stuck with it. Since it is now fixed, I suspect it was a software issue, Dish never came out and said so, but there were other people with this exact problem.

I think it is a software issue once again, and since a receiver swap for the pixellation issue resulted in a 211k with color and audio issues [ had to send that back] this 211k works ok except for the "no info guide glitch".

Sure wish Dish would pay more attention to these things.

Are you and I the only 2 with this problem?


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

satcrazy said:


> I'm on western arc as well [1000.4] and have been getting this off and on for the last few months it seems. [ about twice a week]
> 
> I only have one 211k, so nothing to compare it against.
> 
> ...


According to Dish, yes!

Ken


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

The only suggestion I would have is to change the time when the recvr downloads the data. Anotherwords, dont have both recvrs trying to grab the guide data at the same time. Keep 1 at 3, the other at 330 or 4. Probably won't help, but its an easy thing to try. All my boxes are set at different times.


----------

